# FS labels transposed



## izotov (Nov 22, 2012)

A few days ago I ran into the following message when booting up my FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE laptop:

```
** /dev/ada0s3b
Cannot find file system superblock
ioctl (GCINFO): Inappropriate ioctl for device
fsck_ufs: /dev/ada0s3b: can't read disk label
```
It reported that this is my /usr/home partition. I tried everything to bring it back with no success. Then I decided to relabel the partitions and in bsdlabel I noticed a strange thing: it seemed that my swap and /usr/home partitions are somehow transposed.
/etc/fstab:

```
/dev/ada0s3b   /usr/home
/dev/ada0s3e   SWAP
```
bsdlabel:

```
/dev/ada0s3b   SWAP
/dev/ada0s3e   /usr/home
```
After changing it back in /etc/fstab it is fine now but how could this change happen? Or in other words: do you have an idea how I could trace back how it could have been changed?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2012)

The error is certainly in your /etc/fstab. It's common for the b partition to be swap.

Probably somebody edited the file and made the error. Which you won't notice until you reboot.


----------



## izotov (Nov 22, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The error is certainly in your /etc/fstab. It's common for the b partition to be swap.


Sure.
I suspect bsdinstall and sysinstall interference but I can not prove. That is why I am trying to ask your kind help to discover the reason.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2012)

Stop using sysinstall(8). Really.


----------

